# Extrem hohe FPS



## Kenan89 (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ist es normal, dass ich in Slick eine FPS von 3 - 4 tausend angezeigt bekomme?
In Tutorials sieht man meistens max. 700.

Hatte schon einmal jemand dieses Problem? Da die Slick-update Methode so oft aufgerufen wird ist das Spiel natürlich unglaublich schnell.


----------



## Mikrowelle (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Lies dir das durch 

Samy


----------



## Kenan89 (19. Mai 2012)

Ich verstehe. FPS gibt an, wie oft die methode zum zeichnen pro sekunde aufgerufen wird. Und delta gibt an, wie oft die Funktion update die Sekunde aufgerufen wird?


----------



## Fu3L (19. Mai 2012)

Da ich den Begriff delta in dem Artikel nicht fand, lege ich mal meine Definition von delta zugrunde und dann liegst du falsch:
Delta ist die Zeit, die vom Beginn des update Vorgangs bis zum nächsten Beginn des Updatevorgangs verstreicht. Darauf aufbauend kann man die Bewegungen etc. neu berechnen, um bei unkonstanten Updatezeiten eine flüssige Bewegung zu erreichen.


----------

